# xorg fisso al 4~5% di cpu

## Peach

salve a tutti.. riporto qui un funzionamento che non capisco se rientri nella norma ma che mi affligge da ormai parecchi mesi.

Praticamente Xorg occupa indiscriminatamente dal 4% al 5% di cpu. La cosa assurda è che non so a cosa è dovuto. 

Ricordo un tempo in cui tutto ciò non avveniva.

Ora un po' di informazioni tecniche per chi vuole darmi una mano a risolvere.

```
# equery uses xorg-x11

[ Searching for packages matching xorg-x11... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf                     ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 ]

 U I

 - - 3dfx             : Adds support for 3dfx video cards to XFree86. See: voodoo3

 - - 3dnow            : Adds support for 3dnow multimedia processor instructions

 + + bitmap-fonts     : Builds the crappy 100 DPI and 75 DPI fonts

 - - cjk              : Adds support for Multi-byte character languages (Chinese, Japanese, Korean) - - debug            : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 + + dlloader         : Enable dynamic module loader instead of ELF loader

 - - dmx              : Build Distributed Multiheaded X

 - - doc              : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 + + font-server      : Build XFS, the X Font Server

 - - insecure-drivers : Builds insecure DRI stuff for via, mach64 and savage

 + + ipv6             : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - minimal          : Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins, fonts, most drivers, non-critical features)

 + + mmx              : Adds support for optimizations for Pentium MMX and Athlon class processors

 + + nls              : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 - - nocxx            : Disable support for C++ (DON'T USE THIS UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING)

 + + opengl           : Adds support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 + + pam              : Adds support PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) - DANGEROUS to arbitrarily flip

 - - sdk              : Builds the software development kit

 + + sse              : fast floating point optimization for PentiumIII+ class chips

 - - static           : !!do not set this during bootstrap!! Causes binaries to be statically linked instead of dynamically

 + + truetype-fonts   : Build TrueType fonts

 + + type1-fonts      : Build Type1 fonts

 - - uclibc           : Enable uclibc specific patches and build or link uclibc

 - - xprint           : Support for xprint, http://www.mozilla.org/projects/xprint/

 + + xv               : Adds in optional support for the Xvideo extension (an X API for video playback)
```

```
# emerge info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -g"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -g"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks fixpackages nostrip sandbox sfperms strict usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.ngi.it/ http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac aalib acl acpi alsa apache2 asf audacious audiofile avi bash-completion bitmap-fonts bundled-libs bzip2 bzlib cairo calendar cdda cdio cdparanoia cdr crypt cscope cups curl dbus directfb divx4linux dlloader dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread dynamic effects emboss encode escreen ethereal exif expat fam fb fbcon fbsplash ffmpeg flac flash font-server foomaticdb fortran freetype ftp fuse gd geoip gif gimp gimpprint glut gphoto2 gpm graphviz gtk gtk2 hal icq id3 imagemagick imlib inkjar ipv6 jabber java javascript jikes jpeg junit lame lcms libg++ libwww lm_sensors lzw-tiff mad mhash mikmod ming mjpeg mmx mng motif mozsvg mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mpeg4 mysql mysqli ncurses nls nodrm nptl nsplugin nvidia offensive ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcmcia pcre pdf pdflib perl php plugin png pnp posix python quicktime radiotap rar readline real rtc samba sdl session slang sockets spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl stroke svg svga sysfs tcltk tcpd tetex threads tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb utf8 v4l vcd vorbis wifi win32codecs wma wmf wxgtk1 wxwindows x11vnc xchatdccserver xine xinerama xml2 xmms xosd xscreensaver xv xvid yv12 zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS
```

se serve qualche altro estratto, tipo la conf di xorg... il pacco reale è non capire cosa di xorg ciucci la cpu

----------

## Bionicle

Ciao,

anche da me controllando Xorg é il processo che occupa "più" CPU di tutti.

Quando non faccio niente e non muovo niente é a circa 2%.

Secondo me é causato forse dai continui aggiornamenti, come superkaramba che aggiorna i grafici CPU, RAM , ecc... 

Ho controllato chiudendo superkaramba scende di 1% per arrivare a consumare una media di 1%.

Ciao

----------

## Flonaldo

Idem, ho riscontrato la stessa cosa su due architetture diverse quindi... credo sia normale! Anche se forse il 4-5% è un tantino eccessivo....a me si aggira intorno al 2%

----------

## Peach

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> anche da me controllando Xorg é il processo che occupa "più" CPU di tutti.
> 
> Quando non faccio niente e non muovo niente é a circa 2%.
> ...

 

si vero, 4~5 è un po' tanto ed è esclusivo di xorg (almeno da quello che risulta da top). Inoltre, come ho già detto prima, non succedeva all'inizio... non vorrei fosse stata qualche flag bastarda...

----------

## zolar czakl

Forse l'accusa a Xorg e' troppo generica.

Questo il risultato di top senza fare nulla.

```

Cpu(s):  2.0% us,  0.0% sy,  0.0% ni, 98.0% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:   1036524k total,   981940k used,    54584k free,        0k buffers

Swap:   999928k total,      136k used,   999792k free,   703444k cached

     PID   NI    VIRT     RES     SHR     S    %CPU  %MEM     TIME+   COMMAND                                                                                                                               

16079     0  99232     36m     16m     S        0.0         3.6    1:32.06     /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin -P default                                                                                        

15631     0  75776     62m   4096      S        0.0         6.2    1:04.61    X :0 -nolisten tcp -br -deferglyphs 16                                                                                                 

  3312     0  13120   7740    5520      S        0.0         0.7    0:00.23     /usr/lib/rox/ROX-Filer/ROX-Filer                                                                                                       

  3289     0  10204   7720    2092      S        0.0         0.7    0:01.53     xterm -T =  t e r m i n a l  =                                                                                                         

15637     0    5744   3984    2628      S        0.0         0.4    0:01.64     fvwm2

15639     0    4084   1688    1360      S        0.0         0.2    0:00.10     /usr/lib/fvwm/2.5.16/FvwmPager 9 4 none 0 8 0 3                                                                                        

  3291     0    3124   1952    1140      S        0.0         0.2    0:00.12     -bash                                                                                                                                  

15606     0    3116   1944    1132     S         0.0         0.2    0:00.11     -bash                                                                                                                                  

15591     0    2952   2044    1160     S         0.0         0.2    0:01.13     -bash                                                                                                                                  

15640     0    2448     564       468     S         0.0         0.1    0:00.00     /usr/lib/fvwm/2.5.16/FvwmEvent 11 4 none 0 8                                                                                           

15618     0    2352   1004       872     S         0.0         0.1    0:00.00     /bin/sh /usr/bin/startx                                                                                                                

15635     0    2352     968       840     S         0.0         0.1    0:00.00     /bin/sh /home/ongaku/.xinitrc                                                                                                          

16070     0    2352   1168       924     S         0.0         0.1    0:00.00     /bin/bash /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher -P default                                                                                     

15630     0    2256     664       564     S         0.0         0.1    0:00.00     xinit /home/ongaku/.xinitrc -- -nolisten tcp -br -deferglyphs 16                                                                       

  3355     0    2060   1044       812     R         2.0         0.1    0:00.02     top                                                                                                                                    

  4928     0    1800     772       580     S          0.0        0.1    0:00.00      /usr/sbin/syslog-ng                                                                                                                    

    382   -4     1688     480       308     S          0.0        0.0    0:00.07      /sbin/udevd --daemon                                                                                                                   

         1     0    1452     512       448     S          0.0        0.0    0:00.23      init [3]                                                                                                                               

15638     0    1440     404       292     S          0.0        0.0    0:00.01      /usr/lib/fvwm/2.5.16/FvwmCommandS 7 4 none 0 8                                                                                         

```

Il picco  in top  ( con aggiornamento a 0.5" ) avviene ogni 5 secondi circa e dura il tempo di notarlo.

Forse gli indiziati maggiori sono il WM e demoni vari.

----------

## Peach

Mi spiace, piacerebbe anche a me imputare il consumo della cpu a qualcun'altro ma lo tengo d'occhio da parecchio... 

```
  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 7565 root      15   0 99644  58m 9972 S  4.3 11.8  22:36.37 X
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io l'unica flag differente dalle tue e' che ho dlloader disabilitata poi non ho la piu pallida idea se possa centrare

----------

## Peach

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io l'unica flag differente dalle tue e' che ho dlloader disabilitata poi non ho la piu pallida idea se possa centrare

 

appena provato a ricompilare con dlloader disabilitata e non è cambiato nulla  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E il -g delle CFLAGS non puo' avere un'influenza? Non capisco perche' la metti fai debugging?

----------

## Peach

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E il -g delle CFLAGS non puo' avere un'influenza? Non capisco perche' la metti fai debugging?

 

si, mi scoccia dover avere problemi su pacchetti e non avere modo di debuggare decentemente appena questo problema mi si presenta... però davvero.. non capisco

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Peach wrote:*   

> si, mi scoccia dover avere problemi su pacchetti e non avere modo di debuggare decentemente appena questo problema mi si presenta... però davvero.. non capisco

 

Quindi da quanto ho capito l'hai sempre avuta attiva e non sta li il problema, giusto?

----------

## Peach

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   si, mi scoccia dover avere problemi su pacchetti e non avere modo di debuggare decentemente appena questo problema mi si presenta... però davvero.. non capisco 
> 
> Quindi da quanto ho capito l'hai sempre avuta attiva e non sta li il problema, giusto?

 

no in effetti l'ho attivata da non tantissimo... potrebbe essere quello, si. Provo a ricompilare xorg senza -g e vediamo che succede.

----------

## !equilibrium

anche sul mio notebook Xorg7 mi sta sul 4/5% di cpu, anche quando non faccio nulla, ma non Ã¨ un uso costante della CPU, lo Ã¨ solo per brevi frazioni di tempo. Per rilevarlo con il 'top' devo scendere al di sotto di 0.5 come valore di Delay. Infatti Xorg non mi pregiudica la reattivitÃ  di tutta la macchina.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Peach wrote:*   

> no in effetti l'ho attivata da non tantissimo... potrebbe essere quello, si. Provo a ricompilare xorg senza -g e vediamo che succede.

 

Mi spiace che devi ricompilare ma non vedo nient'altro di strano

----------

## Peach

Niente da fare: ora ho ricompilato xorg con CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe" ma il fastidio non è andato via...

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> anche sul mio notebook Xorg7 mi sta sul 4/5% di cpu, anche quando non faccio nulla, ma non è un uso costante della CPU, lo è solo per brevi frazioni di tempo. Per rilevarlo con il 'top' devo scendere al di sotto di 0.5 come valore di Delay. Infatti Xorg non mi pregiudica la reattività di tutta la macchina.

 

io sono alla versione stabile di xorg, e effettivamente sono curioso di vedere come si comporta la nuova versione. In ogni caso a me xorg se provo a vedere sia con top che con htop sta lì, fisso e piantato a 4% di cpu. Non è bello, eh!  :Twisted Evil: 

altra cosa:

x mi viene lanciato con questa stringa:

```
/usr/X11R6/bin/X -quiet -nolisten tcp -auth /var/lib/:0.Xauth :0
```

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Peach wrote:*   

> io sono alla versione stabile di xorg, e effettivamente sono curioso di vedere come si comporta la nuova versione. In ogni caso a me xorg se provo a vedere sia con top che con htop sta lï¿½, fisso e piantato a 4% di cpu. Non ï¿½ bello, eh! 

 

ah... uhmmm... rammento che parecchi mesi fa quando avevo la 6.9 ho avuto questo problema per un po, a dirla tutta mi ciucciava di + del 4/5%, era circa il 10/12% (ma ho un hardware molto vecchio), potrebbe anche essere un 'difetto' concenito della serie 6.x

----------

## AIgor

Ciao, dopo aver visto il tuo post ho controllato anch'io, ma per scrupolo lo ho fatto da tutti gli ambienti che utilizzo. Ecco i risultati ottenuti con top:

Gnome: 5-6%

Kde: 1-2%

Window Maker: 0.1-0.3%

Penso anch'io che X potrebbe non avere colpe (a proposito, io uso il modulare).

----------

## Peach

 *AIgor wrote:*   

> Ciao, dopo aver visto il tuo post ho controllato anch'io, ma per scrupolo lo ho fatto da tutti gli ambienti che utilizzo. Ecco i risultati ottenuti con top:
> 
> Gnome: 5-6%
> 
> Kde: 1-2%
> ...

 

hai ragione, però se è come dici tu, mi pare assurdo che non si veda un processo del WM - nel mio caso xfce4.

In ogni caso giustamente proverò a monitorare il tutto con X nudo e crudo.

Altra cosa che non mi torna: ribadisco che una volta sempre usando xfce4 questo non succedeva...

----------

## AIgor

 *Peach wrote:*   

> hai ragione, però se è come dici tu, mi pare assurdo che non si veda un processo del WM 

 

Ho fatto un'altra prova: sullo stesso computer, da sessione Gnome ma avviata da root (ambiente "pulito" da applet e personalizzazioni varie) ottengo da top un valore di 0.2-0.3%. Alcune caratteristiche del WM (font, effetti, ecc.) sono comunque gestite da X, quindi forse è per questo che non si vedono processi "esosi" a carico del WM stesso.

----------

